# To all the Afrikaans speakers



## Hooked

This fascinates me no end. I live in a predominantly Afrikaans town, but I have never heard anyone saying " draai roomys" (direct translation is 'turning ice-cream') They usually just call it a "cone" or a " cone roomys". 

However, this is how it is advertised by Boeretroos coffee shop here in Yzerfontein. (And by the way, their new menu is in Afrikaans only so if you can't understand Afrikaans when you come here you're going to go hungry!

Or do what I used to do in China if I went to a restaurant on my own. I'd walk around looking at what other people were eating, then when I spied something that looked good I'd point to it and tell the waiter, in Mandarin, "This one!". 

Afrikaans is such a delightfully descriptive language. A cone ice-cream is indeed a "draai" (turning) ice-cream.

Another word comes to mind: roltrap 
The direct translation is 'rolling stair' and that is exactly what an escalator is! "Escalator", however, gives no indication of the meaning.

I'm trying to think of other examples with no luck right now. *Can you?*

*What do you call a cone ice-cream? I'm really interested and I'd appreciate it if you would complete the poll.*


----------



## zadiac

I've always called it a "Draai roomys" since I can remember. Only call it a cone when with English friends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Yip, it is a draai roomys

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Cone, it describes any ice cream we ever went to get. Comes from my dad, he grew up English.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Elmien

It is usually soft serve ice cream in a cone that is referred to as "draai roomys". I always thought that it came to be called that way because of the way the ice cream is put into the cone. The swivelling motion that is used.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Elmien said:


> It is usually soft serve ice cream in a cone that is referred to as "draai roomys". I always thought that it came to be called that way because of the way the ice cream is put into the cone. The swivelling motion that is used.




Yes, only soft-serve. "Draai roomys" is so descriptive, isn't it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

@zadiac, @SmokeyJoe, @Room Fogger, @Elmien

Love your comments everyone but I think you're forgetting to *select your answer in the poll at the beginning of the thread. *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Elmien

Hooked said:


> @zadiac, @SmokeyJoe, @Room Fogger, @Elmien
> 
> Love your comments everyone but I think you're forgetting to *select your answer in the poll at the beginning of the thread. *



I selected my answer in the poll before leaving a comment.


----------



## Hooked

Elmien said:


> I selected my answer in the poll before leaving a comment.



I wonder why it's not showing? The poll says that it will be visible. [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] can you help please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> I wonder why it's not showing? The poll says that it will be visible. g0g can you help please?



Hi @Hooked, it is showing
Under Draai Roomys if you click on the votes it shows Elmien


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked, it is showing
> Under Draai Roomys if you click on the votes it shows Elmien



@Silver I don't see that at all. The only place where I can click on the votes is if I cast a vote. 

However, I've realised now that if I click on View Results then I see this which is actually what I wanted to see. Who votes for what is not important - *but out of interest I would still like to know what you mean.*


----------



## Raindance

Daar is n verskil tussen n sucker en n roomys dus is die draai gedeelte oorbodig. 

Wie weet wat n knormoer is? 

Groete

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver I don't see that at all. The only place where I can click on the votes is if I cast a vote.
> 
> However, I've realised now that if I click on View Results then I see this which is actually what I wanted to see. Who votes for what is not important - *but out of interest I would still like to know what you mean.*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 165784



In that screenshot, click on “10 votes” and it will show who voted
(You did set up the poll with publicly visible votes)
It’s not intuitive because the 10 votes doesn’t appear clickable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman Anderson

Raindance said:


> Daar is n verskil tussen n sucker en n roomys dus is die draai gedeelte oorbodig.
> 
> Wie weet wat n knormoer is?
> 
> Groete


Starter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Raindance said:


> Daar is n verskil tussen n sucker en n roomys dus is die draai gedeelte oorbodig.
> 
> Wie weet wat n knormoer is?
> 
> Groete


My ex

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ek is nie lid van die atkv so ons roep hom sommer ons gaan soft serve kry

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Raindance said:


> Daar is n verskil tussen n sucker en n roomys dus is die draai gedeelte oorbodig.
> 
> Wie weet wat n knormoer is?
> 
> Groete



I see your "knormoer" and raise you a "bêrehokkie"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Ek het onlangs eers uitgevind wat 'n kolwyntjie is.

My naam behoorlik met 'n plank geslaan by die tuisnywerheid.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Afrikaans for; rollercoaser
English for ;sokkiejol
Afrikaans vir ;merry go round
Afrikaans for :chamber pot


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> Afrikaans for; rollercoaser
> English for ;sokkiejol
> Afrikaans vir ;merry go round
> Afrikaans for :chamber pot


Don’t know the rest, but chamber pot is n “koos” in our house.


----------



## ARYANTO

Room Fogger said:


> Don’t know the rest, but chamber pot is n “koos” in our house.


Doodreg daar was 1 onder elke katel op die plaas

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> Doodreg daar was 1 onder elke katel op die plaas


Net so, en jy moes onthou waar staan hy sodat jy hom nie raakskop nie

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

ARYANTO said:


> Afrikaans for; rollercoaser
> English for ;sokkiejol
> Afrikaans vir ;merry go round
> Afrikaans for :chamber pot


Rollercoaster weet nie
Sokkiejol- barn dance
Merry go round _ Karlien v Jaarsveld
Chamber pot _ Koos

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Nope. chamber pot is a "slopemmer" (pronounced slop-emmer) or "kamer pot". The first one is for the bigger one that you actually sit on. The small one that you put under the bed is usually referred to as "kamer pot" or "piepie pot"

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## zadiac

ARYANTO said:


> Doodreg daar was 1 onder elke katel op die plaas



Ek wonder hoeveel mense weet nog wat 'n "katel" is.......lol

Inteendeel, ek gebruik "katel" nog baie. As ek moeg is, hou ek daarvan om te sê: "Ek gaan nou katel toe."

Het al baie gekry dat mense my snaaks aankyk wanneer ek dit sê.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

In school we referred to Merry go round as “malle meule”...then another interesting one for a cars boot?...kattebak,who puts a cat there?Unless the cat refers to putting a lady in there?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

zadiac said:


> Nope. chamber pot is a "slopemmer" (pronounced slop-emmer) or "kamer pot". The first one is for the bigger one that you actually sit on. The small one that you put under the bed is usually referred to as "kamer pot" or "piepie pot"


----------



## ARYANTO

In MA se kamer staan nog een van daai enammel potte met n paar ''nerf af '' plekke - seker 60 plus jaar al!


----------



## zadiac

ARYANTO said:


>



Yup. Dit sal die "kamerpot" of "piepiepot" wees...lol. Ons het dit ook gehad, maar ek het dit nooit gebruik nie. Het altyd toilet toe geloop in die nag. Van kleins af.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

ARYANTO said:


> In MA se kamer staan nog een van daai enammel potte met n paar ''nerf af '' plekke - seker 60 plus jaar al!



We also called it a "Koos"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

zadiac said:


> Ek wonder hoeveel mense weet nog wat 'n "katel" is.......lol
> 
> Inteendeel, ek gebruik "katel" nog baie. As ek moeg is, hou ek daarvan om te sê: "Ek gaan nou katel toe."
> 
> Het al baie gekry dat mense my snaaks aankyk wanneer ek dit sê.


Dan weet jy ook wat katelkaskenades is?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Jp1905 said:


> In school we referred to Merry go round as “malle meule”...then another interesting one for a cars boot?...kattebak,who puts a cat there?Unless the cat refers to putting a lady in there?


Innie ou dae was dit op party karre n “fold out” agter sitplek. Waar die dames gesit het toe hulle nog hulle plek geken het! Nou’s ek in die sop!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

Raindance said:


> Dan weet jy ook wat katelkaskenades is?



Definitief!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

Raindance said:


> Innie ou dae was dit op party karre n “fold out” agter sitplek. Waar die dames gesit het toe hulle nog hulle plek geken het! Nou’s ek in die sop!


Ek weet van baie ander dinge wat op die fold out by die drive in gebeur het!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

Jp1905 said:


> Ek weet van baie ander dinge wat op die fold out by die drive in gebeur het!


Soek nou nog my ..... wat ek daar verloor het. Blêddie beetle agterseat...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> Soek nou nog my ..... wat ek daar verloor het. Blêddie beetle agterseat...


If this Beetle is a rocking, don’t come a knocking tipe moment ne

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> If this Beetle is a rocking, don’t come a knocking tipe moment ne


Praat jy... hoe my aanstaande skoonpa my naby sy dogter toegelaat het weet ek nie. Blameer hom nou nog. Mag sy siel in vrede rus.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Jp1905 said:


> In school we referred to Merry go round as “malle meule”...then another interesting one for a cars boot?...kattebak,who puts a cat there?Unless the cat refers to putting a lady in there?



@Jp1905 I've often wondered why they call it a "kattebak" but then why is it called "boot" in English? That doesn't make sense either. Nor does the American "trunk".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Dan weet jy ook wat katelkaskenades is?



What on earth is that @Raindance?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> What on earth is that @Raindance?


Hell only be able to give you the birds and bees speech when you turn 18 @Hooked .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Hell only be able to give you the birds and bees speech when you turn 18 @Hooked .



Curioser and curioser! I think I'll go and ask my very conservative neighbours tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

